# Sticky  Helpful Links



## Karen

You can post your links here!


----------



## tinknal

Sausage making
http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/yf/foods/he176w.htm

Bacon, ham and sausage
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Live...ember/Bacon__Ham_and_Sausage_At_The_Funk_Farm

Bulk pectin
http://www.pacificpectin.com/orderpage.html


----------



## kitaye

At tinknal's request...sorry. I didn't realize we had such a thread already.

I found this today and was in heaven, until I read that they don't ship internationally.
Morton's Tender Quick and Sugar Cure 

Haven't ordered anything yet, but plan to get some collagen casings from here.
Sausage Maker, Inc


----------



## GrannyG

Canning, Freezing, and Dehydrating Link....anything your heart desires !

http://www.pickyourown.org/allaboutcanning.htm#recipes


----------



## tinknal

http://lancaster.unl.edu/food/foodp...://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/canned_idx.html

Oberhaskalid posted this.


----------



## StaceyS

http://www.paulnoll.com/Oregon/Canning/index.html

This is a great site. Very cute couple and their canning recipes.


----------



## oberhaslikid

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=canning


----------



## suitcase_sally

USDA canning guide:

http://foodsafety.psu.edu/canningguide.html


----------



## How Do I

Safe Food Handling:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_sheets/Safe_Food_Handling_Fact_Sheets/index.asp


----------



## YounGrey

Canning Recipes:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/search/label/canning recipes

Dehydrator Recipes:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/search/label/dehydrator recipes

Pickling Recipes:
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/search/label/pickling recipes


----------



## Kim_NC

Found this PDF on the NCHFP website. It's titled "Selecting, Preparing, and Canning Tomatoes and Tomato Products". Has a lot of recipes, and charts for various processing methods (water bath, recommended pressures/times at different altitudes, etc)

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/usda/utah_can_guide_03.pdf

Also, on this page of the site is a list of Univ of GA guides for canning, freezing, etc - *27 PDFs*:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/publications_uga.html


----------



## reese

I just found this site as I was looking up recipes with meat to can.
*
Canning USA* I love the videos since I'm a visual learner. 

Reese


----------



## suitcase_sally

Great link from the Pick Your Own website that gives yields from various quantities of fruits and veggies:

http://www.pickyourown.org/info.htm


----------



## rafter

Great link for preserving all foods!!! 
http://web1.msue.msu.edu/imp/mod01/master01.html


----------



## paintlady

This site is what the USDA is now referring people to as this is the most up to date literature on food preservation- www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## DragonflyHill

Pomona Pectin website - Pomona Pectin is a fruit-based sugar free pectin. Great for diabetics and others who want to control their sugar intake. Can be used with any additional alternative sweetener such as Stevia or Splenda, or with natural sweeteners such as honey or maple syrup. Here's the link: http://www.pomonapectin.com/


----------



## whiskeylivewire

pickyourown.org has been very helpful to me


----------



## Chixarecute

National Center for Home Food Preservation:
http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/

New So Easy to Preseve Book:
http://www.uga.edu/setp/

thanks to LisaBug for the links


----------



## jd2pa

After someone asked a question, I did a little search & came up with this link that I've bookmarked and copy & pasted into a word doc printed for my 'paper' binder.

http://www.goodcooking.com/conversions/liq_dry.htm


----------



## Karen

Just about every pressure canner part: http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/index.htm


----------



## kathyd

http://www.culinaryartscollege.org/top-50-websites-for-learning-self-canning/

Found this site to be very helpful to a newbie like me.


----------



## How Do I

*Historic Preserving Reading*


*Making the Farm Kitchen Pay* - http://books.google.com/books?id=bAMZAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false

You can download these to your desktop (_PDF & EPUB_) using the DOWNLOAD link on the right side of the page.

Another - 

*Home and Farm Food Preservation*

You can find more old Google books like these by checking out the _related books_ on each page or searching; *canning*, *preserving*, etc.


----------



## bamabarb

anybody have a recipe for making jelly and jam using Genu pectin ? It is high metyl. I really need to know how to use it and can't find anything. Thanks


----------

